# Valentine's Day



## ParadiseCup (Jan 20, 2012)

Valentine's Day is cumming up real soon. What will you be getting your sweetheart this year ? 

And if you are a sweetheart, what would you like to get ?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

I just started buying these little gems and I usually never care much for jewelry.

Orlyzeelon Jewlery

*Orly designs a line of embroidered lace jewelry inspired by the victorian era but with a colorful twist.


*they are sort of whimsical but as well made as if she were using 
expensive gemstones.

i can't resist them. 

not every woman will like them but in the midst of a Maine winter they scream spring.

Probably not for a girl who cares how big her diamond is. More for a girl who will think "omg it's pretty" rather than expects you to spend a lot type girls.







my favorites below






most girls will think they are gaudy. be advised. 

want these next and a necklace to go with...













she better be a total girly girl who likes to jazz up a casual outfit with one or two striking pieces.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not getting her anything except my love... that's really what's important


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 20, 2012)

Just going to take my better half out to dinner, maybe some bubbly.

And LW, my woman would love something like that. She enjoys all the pretty things, which is probably why she likes me!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

and for the cold climate gentleman on your shopping list

contact me for a custom made willy warmer that reflects his personality.



 



i didn't mean to hold it like that but it ended up funny and indicative of item's use. lol


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and for the cold climate gentleman on your shopping list
> 
> contact me for a custom made willy warmer that reflects his personality.
> 
> ...



lol..

It's been so cold lately, that would come in handy!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

it started out as a joke but i think it's pretty cool. it's felted wool so it's warm and firm enough to stand on it's own for display on his bookcase.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 20, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> lol..
> 
> It's been so cold lately, that would come in handy!



Actually, that resembles a spammer on this board.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jan 20, 2012)

Im a pretty simple person. I don't have anything planned, not dating anyone. Its nice to feel special, but one day of the year is silly. A good meal, whether home or out would be nice.. but I am not the typical woman. A small bouquet of flowers are nice to smell, don't last long, and don't take up space for too long. Get me little dilly dallys and I will not use them, cute teddy bears and shit don't do it for me. So yea, a specially planned meal is the way to go for me.


----------



## 258884 (Jan 20, 2012)

My wife was very sick (CICU for over a month) a year ago at this time. Even with the best of health insurance we are out about 15 grand.

Anyways....she is perfect now.....so perfect that one of her main worries is that she has depleted her savings.

I have been selling a few things around the condo that are valuable and dear to me and doing some odd jobs around town over the last year and I plan on depositing a check into her savings account to balance out her part of the financial hit--without her knowing or even asking.

I know it isn't too romantic. In these trying economic times---I believe it will make her feel better than anything material I could possibly get. She is simply my soul mate and best friend. Through thick and thin....always stood up for me, stood by me and even in front of me.

best to all of you.

{disclaimer: I am riding the Clomid PCT train right now}


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

spammer? not sure who you mean.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

258884 said:


> My wife was very sick (CICU for over a month) a year ago at this time. Even with the best of health insurance we are out about 15 grand.
> 
> Anyways....she is perfect now.....so perfect that one of her main worries is that she has depleted her savings.
> 
> ...



anything so from the heart is romantic.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> spammer? not sure who you mean.



The resemblance is uncanny, you know you had that person in mind during your designing.

I'm not going to call anyone out, that's not my style. Unless I've had a few!

Srsly, though, Are you selling any of that jewlery?


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 20, 2012)

258884 said:


> My wife was very sick (CICU for over a month) a year ago at this time. Even with the best of health insurance we are out about 15 grand.
> 
> Anyways....she is perfect now.....so perfect that one of her main worries is that she has depleted her savings.
> 
> ...



Glad she's doing fine, now.

Dude, that is romantic. To infuse her savings account is awesome.

I'm sure her only wish is to spend more time with you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> The resemblance is uncanny, you know you had that person in mind during your designing.
> 
> I'm not going to call anyone out, that's not my style. Unless I've had a few!
> 
> Srsly, though, Are you selling any of that jewlery?



i designed the warmer after a vintage figurine. i think i might know who you mean...  and no i don't sell the jewelry i was just kinda shocked there even is jewelry out there i find irresistible. usually the only time i'll spend money on stuff like that is antique silver or mother of pearl. don't like diamonds or gold unless the diamonds are a tiny bit of sparkle accenting drop pearls.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 20, 2012)

NeilPearson said:


> I'm not getting her anything except my love... that's really what's important


 
Yeah, she'll love that....


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 27, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yeah, she'll love that....


 what are you getting your lady ?


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jan 27, 2012)

Theres a gun show that comes around every february, am getting my hubby a gun... what can I say, I live in the south and married a southerner, this is a guy who carries a piece when we mountain bike in some remote applachian trail......


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 27, 2012)

Got my wife a spa day, with a new baby in the house, she needs some time for herself. Then I am cooking her dinner, her favorite meal of chicken parmesan with a Caesar salad and picking up some Gelato from a local place. She is breast feeding still and can't drink, so no wine. Also getting her a nice box of chocolates.

Me, I already have all I want!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2012)

I am getting my girl a new boyfriend.

Fuck Valentines.

And its my b day.


----------



## PressuringChival (Jan 27, 2012)

Still thinking about it.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and for the cold climate gentleman on your shopping list
> 
> contact me for a custom made willy warmer that reflects his personality.
> 
> ...


 
Shit I wouldn't fit in that! LOL


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 27, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Got my wife a spa day, with a new baby in the house, she needs some time for herself. Then I am cooking her dinner, her favorite meal of chicken parmesan with a Caesar salad and picking up some Gelato from a local place. She is breast feeding still and can't drink, so no wine. Also getting her a nice box of chocolates.
> 
> Me, I already have all I want!!


 
You really are my hero, no shit bro. Hope things are well with the little girl. 

PS. can I steal your idea? Wife loves Chicken Parm


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 27, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> You really are my hero, no shit bro. Hope things are well with the little girl.
> 
> PS. can I steal your idea? Wife loves Chicken Parm




Just a guy who wants his wife to know how much he adores her, and thank you my friend.

The baby is great, she amazes me every day. I am so in love with both of them.

And yes, steal away!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 27, 2012)

AKIRA said:


> I am getting my girl a new boyfriend.
> 
> Fuck Valentines.
> 
> And its my b day.



  Ok that was funny, mean, yet funny  


We keep it pretty simple.  This year because we haven't even gone skiing due to business, I was hoping for a night in Black Hawk.  Penny slots, here I come


----------



## ExLe (Jan 27, 2012)

Valentines day...

I always make up a fight with the broad so we are on non talking terms when Valentines day approaches...

This way I don't have to get shit for her...

I do this on Christmas and b-days too...

When the broad starts catching on and calls me out on it I just ditch her and find a new broad...


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2013)

A bath in red wine in NYC perhaps...

Valentine's Day Gift Guide - Sex + Dating - Thrillist New York


----------



## charley (Feb 4, 2013)

What happened to the 'old days' when a Wife or GF would be satiated with a _[PEARL NECKLACE]..._


----------



## secdrl (Feb 4, 2013)

ParadiseCup said:


> what are you getting your lady ?



Diamond Tennis Bracelet.


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 4, 2013)

There is an expensive jewelry catalog my wife drools over every time it comes in the mail. She has been getting this catalog for a couple years. Being the frugal woman she is, she never bought anything, she never asked for anything from it. This morning I dropped the catalog in front of her and said, "Anything you want babe."  Then on the day a nice card, the following weekend dinner and dancing.  The rest is none of your business.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2013)

i have some really nice jewelry but it's killing me looking for another pair of cheap fake pearl earrings after i lost one.
they are old so finding is near impossible... can't stop searching the internets now and again just in case.







 been looking 4 years now for another pair. i wore these a lot. i found a few real ones but none i like as much. these were so dainty and girlie.


----------



## murf23 (Feb 4, 2013)

258884 said:


> My wife was very sick (CICU for over a month) a year ago at this time. Even with the best of health insurance we are out about 15 grand.
> 
> Anyways....she is perfect now.....so perfect that one of her main worries is that she has depleted her savings.
> 
> ...



Bro that was deep . Your a lucky man . Hope you both enjoy Valentines sounds like you both deserve to .


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2013)

perfect romantic getaway

Sextantio Le Grotte Della Civita


----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been dating one lady seriously for 4.5 months.  I am not sure what to do.  I usually like to make V day a special day for my lady.  I don't want  to get her a ring quite yet. 
Open for ideas


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2013)

a very nice restaurant and a necklace or earrings. something not too expensive that says you pay attention to what she likes.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2013)

spoken like a bitter boy denied the pleasures to be found in the arms of a woman.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks LW!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 5, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> a very nice restaurant and a necklace or earrings. something not too expensive that says you pay attention to what she likes.


Ear rings are out, she has a pair of diamond studs rom Momma she wears all the time.  I have been thinking about a necklace,  Well actually two necklaces she would enjoy both equally,  The obvious necklace, the classic pearl necklace and then maybe a Blue Saphire in silver.  

My lady is a hair stylist and I know she does not like to wear rings, unless there is a lot of bling.  Bling will be later if things work out well.    I am also thinking about making home made Chocolate covered Strawberries, and I already got this.  K-Y? Brand YOURS+MINE? COUPLES LUBRICANTS? for Men & Women | K-Y? Brand


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2013)

my kids love the chocolate strawberries. sounds like you have it under control.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.brobible.com/life/articl...llist&utm_medium=thrillist&utm_campaign=links

10 Hilarious Things to Buy While You?re Also Purchasing Condoms

I step out of line and meander over to a nearby display housing the pharmacy?s selection of prophylactics. You know: rubbers; jimmies; whaling caps; those latex places where half-hard whiskey dicks go to die. I eventually settle on a pack of glow-in-the-dark raincoats ? mostly because my nightlight burnt out last week.

Next thing I know, I?m staring over the counter at a cashier who?s a dead-ringer for Betty White while handing over a box of Trojans in tandem with an exorbitantly priced baby-killing pill. This is ironic. This is funny. A smirk like a teenager?s who just found dad?s porno stash appears on my face. ?Guess you learned your lesson,? Ethel ? I?ve gathered from her nametag ? rasps with a chuckle.

Moral of the story: well there?s not one, really. It?s just that after the Plan B/condom episode I realized that there is comedic gold to be made by purchasing certain hilarious items in concert with condoms. And doing this little exercise has completely diffused the discomfort that used to overcome me when I?d buy condoms ? you know, because parading around Sam?s Club with a box of XL MAGNUMS under your arm at 12 years old draws a few scornful glances. (Sometimes Dad was too drunk to get out of the car and buy them himself.)

Anyway, slap these ten things on the check-out belt next to your condoms; hilarity will ensue.

1. Duct Tape

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?Home rape-kit. That said, at least he?s being safe about it.?

Your Response: ?What?! Sometimes they rip!?

2. Thumbtacks

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?Somebody getting pregnant tonight.?

Your Response: ?Oh, it?s my first time. I?m gonna pin it to the wall afterward, right next to my Trivia Bowl medals.?

3. Gauze and Bandages

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?Dear Lord; these troubled youths.?

Your Response: ?Yep. Exactly what you?re thinking. All of it. It?s like that.?

4. Zucchini, Cucumber or any other Phallic Root Vegetable

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?Guess I?m not eating salad again for a while.?

Your Response: ?My mom taught me a special way of preparing Okra with these little baggies. It gets sooo moist, you really wouldn?t believe it.?

5. Shitty Romance Novel

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?Cleanup on Register 5, please. I just made a puddle in my seat.?

Your Response: (channeling Antonio Banderas) ?I?m working on my own erotic novel at the moment.?

6. Large Bag of Candy

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?That?s funny ? those are the same two things my priest buys every time he?s in here.?

Your Response: ?Oh shit! Is that MY unmarked white van they?re towing?!?

7. Turkey Baster

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?Makes the term ?stuffing? take on a whole new meaning.?

Your Response: ?Is this really the longest one you?ve got? I suppose it?ll do, but Master won?t be happy.?

8. Adult Diapers

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?What?s that smell??

Your Response: ?Where can I find a condom that?ll fit a fist??

9. Gerbil

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?Are you sure that gerbil fits a Magnum??

Your Response: ?Oh not, it?s a she. But don?t worry. This specimen appears to have particularly wide-set hips.?

10. Laxatives

The Cashier?s Thinking: ?Do they use the laxatives before or after??

Your Response: ?Did you ever see that 2 Girls, 1 Cup, Ethel??


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/check-out-these-awesome-tumblr-valentines/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 14, 2015)

Big old dick for my girl


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2015)




----------

